# Performanceprobleme

## smove

Hallo Leute,

ich hab seit geraumer Zeit ein sehr seltsames und bisher ungelöstes Problem.

Das im Topic genannte Performanceproblem drückt sich durch folgende Dinge aus:

 Beim Surfen im Internet (Opera, FireFox) ruckeln/laggen einge Seiten beim Scrollen und es ist ein Schlieren am oberen und unteren Rand der Seite zu erkennen wenn man scrollt. Das nicht flüßige Scrollen zeigt sich besonders bei Seiten mit "fixed"-Background (Ein Hintergrund der nicht mitscrollt und fest im Hintergrund verankert ist)

 Ich benutze Opera als E-Mail-Verwaltungs-Programm. Wenn ich meine E-Mail-Liste durchscrolle ruckelt es auch sehr extrem. Also kein flüßiges Scrollen möglich.

 Beim ziehen eines Fensters oder dem Terminal entsteht ein Schweif bzw Schlieren am Fenster/Terminal

 Wenn etwas geladen wird, flackert mein Mauszeiger da er nicht flüßig animiert wird.

 Ab und an dauert das öffnen von Programmen meiner Meinung nach zu lange.

Nun das Kuriose an dem Ganzen.

In top ist keine Auslastung durch ein Programm im Hintergrund zu erkennen. Es läuft also alles normal.

Meine Hardwarekomponenten sind folgende: Intel Pentium 4 HT mit 3 GHz, Asus P4P800 Deluxe, Geforce 6800 GT 256MB (Treiber: nVidia  1.0.8756),1GB Ram, 120GB Festplatte.

Ich habe mal Testweise ein Windows-System installiert und durfte feststellen, dass dort alles einwandfrei läuft. Auch wenn ich mit einer Live-CD mit grafischer Oberfläche starte läuft alles ohne Mengel.

Der dmesg-Output gibt auch nichts ungewöhnliches her. ( dmesg-nopaste )

Hier auch nochmal meine Xorg.conf im nopase.

Der Wert von glxgears ist: 65617 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13123.400 FPS

Hier dann nochmal die Werte von bashmark und bonnie:

```

smove@eniac ~ $ bashmark 

#######################################################

:  T   E   S   T        :    :S C O R E :  : R A T I O:

:-----------------------------------------------------:

:Cpu, Integer           :    :       980:  :       -9%:

:Cpu, Floating point    :    :        23:  :      -97%:

:                       :    :          :  :          :

:Memory r/w (cached)    :    :      1033:  :      -14%:

:Memory de-/alloc       :    :       443:  :      -32%:

:                       :    :          :  :          :

:Multithreading         :    :       546:  :      -78%:

#######################################################

:           S  Y  S  T  E  M     I  N  F  O           :

-------------------------------------------------------

2x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 3007.235MHz, L2 512KB

Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 

GCC 3.4.5 

100KB binary size

#######################################################

:      R E F E R E N C E   S Y S T E M   I N F O      :

-------------------------------------------------------

Reference system was Geno's pc with:

Athlon XP 1800+ 1575.631MHz, 256KB

Linux 2.6.11-ck1

GCC 3.4.3-20050110 (compiled with standard cflags)

glibc 2.3.4 (with nptl)

128KB binary size

Scores gathered on March, 30th. 2005 with bashmark 0.6

----------

## schachti

Hmm, mal die typischen Fragen:

- CFLAGS?

- DMA?

- mal mit den Einstellungen der Grafikkarte herumprobiert? (siehe auch hier) - obwohl der Wert von glxgears eigentlich gut aussieht

- was sagt free?

- was sagt cat /proc/cpuinfo? HT in BIOS bzw. Kernel aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

- was hast Du in der Kernel-Konfiguration bei "Preemption Model", "Preempt The Big Kernel Lock" und "Timer frequency" gewählt? Ist der Kernel optimiert? (siehe auch hier)

- glibc mit nptl kompiliert?

----------

## schachti

Sorry, habe erst jetzt Deinen zweiten Nachtrag gesehen - ich würde an den CFLAGS drehen:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

bzw.

```

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

(siehe auch hier).

----------

## smove

- CFLAGS: Die Diskussion hatte ich gestern in #gentoo.de und man sagte mir das man es nicht der Grund für diese großen Performanceeinbußen sein wird. Ich hab die CFLAGS dennoch auf CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -pipe" umgestellt. (Warte aber auf GCC-4.1 um dann das System neu zu kompilieren.)

- DMA: Ist definitiv aktiviert.

- Hab mit den Grafikeinstellungen gespielt aber ohne Erfolg.

- free-OutPut:

```

smove@eniac ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           883        811         72          0         80        547

-/+ buffers/cache:        182        700

Swap:          980          0        980

```

(Hier versteh ich nicht warum bei "Mem" unter "total" 883 steht wenn ich doch 1024MB RAM drinne habe...)

-  cat /proc/cpuinfo-OutPut

```

smove@eniac ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 2

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping   : 9

cpu MHz      : 3007.235

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips   : 6023.61

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 2

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping   : 9

cpu MHz      : 3007.235

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips   : 6013.96

```

HT ist sowhol im BIOS wie auch im Kernel aktiviert.

- "Preemption Model", "Preempt The Big Kernel Lock" und "Timer frequency" hab ich wie folgt aktiviert:

```

Preemption Model: (X) Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)

[*] Preempt The Big Kernel Lock 

Timer frequency (250 HZ)  

```

- glibc hab ich mit nptl kompiliert.

----------

## schachti

Hmm, da fallen mir nur noch drei Sachen ein:

- Ist highmem Support aktiviert? Das wird wohl nicht der Grund für die Performance-Probleme sein, aber es ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, über 100 MB des RAM nicht nutzen zu können...

- Wird es besser, wenn Du in der Kernel-Konfiguration "Timer frequency" auf 1000 Hz setzt?

- Was man noch probieren könnte: HT Support mal komplett ausschalten (im BIOS, und im Kernel ebenfalls SMT und SMP ausschalten) - ich hatte mal einen Rechner, der danach viel besser lief.

----------

## Robmaster

Bertift das nur Die Grafische Oberfläche oder ist der Rechner generell lahm ?

Ich hatte mal einige probleme mit cairo, mit ähnlichen Symtomen beim Firefox (Plötzliches Mega Ruckeln)

Kontroliere deine make.conf ob du möglicherweise cairo als USE Flags gesetzt hast.

lösche alles in /usr/portage/distfiles und in /var/tmp/portage

----------

## schachti

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lösche alles in /usr/portage/distfiles und in /var/tmp/portage
> 
> 

 

Was hat das denn mit der Geschwindigkeit des Systems zu tun?   :Shocked: 

----------

## smove

Der HighMem-Support war tatsächlich ausgestellt. Nach dem ich ihn aktiviert habe, wird mein 1GB Ram voll genutzt. (Hat aber nichts an der Performance verändert.)

Ich habe den HT Support komplett ausgestellt (BIOS & Kernel), aber auch das brachte keinen Erfolg.

Ebenso brachte die Veränderung der "Timer frequency" nichts.

Zur cairo-USE-Flag:

Ich habe die Flag gesetzt. Ich frage mich aber nun was diese Flag genau tut. 

euse -i cairo bringt leider keine großartigen Informationen hervor.

```

root@eniac smove # euse -i cairo

global use flags (searching: cairo)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: cairo)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] cairo (app-accessibility/dasher):

adds cairo support

[+ C  ] cairo (app-office/openoffice):

Enable cairo support

[+ C  ] cairo (app-office/scribus):

Enable cairo support.

[+ C  ] cairo (app-text/poppler):

Enable the cairo backend for poppler

[+ C  ] cairo (app-text/poppler-bindings):

Enable the cairo backend for poppler

[+ C  ] cairo (dev-java/gnu-classpath):

Compile classpath gtk-peer with support for cairo

[+ C  ] cairo (dev-java/swt):

Enable Cairo rendering backend

[+ C  ] cairo (dev-scheme/drscheme):

Enable cairo support.

[+ C  ] cairo (media-gfx/graphviz):

enable cairo support

[+ C  ] cairo (x11-libs/evas):

Build the cairo graphical engine

[+ C  ] cairo (x11-libs/goffice):

Enable cairo support

```

Im Löschen der Dist- und Tempfiles sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch wenig Sinn.

----------

## Robmaster

1 Das solte nur eine mögliche überflüssige Fragmentierung des Datenträgers ausschließen. (Platte Voll Rechner lahm) 

2 Cairo ist 2D ein Grafikbeschleuniger, welcher bei manchen Anwendungen noch etwas Buggy ist.

http://cairographics.org/

----------

## smove

Meine Festplatte ist zu 67% voll und hat als FileSystem ext3. 

Zum einen denke ich nicht, dass das System durch diese 67% langsamer wird (Bei 80-100% würde ich das schon eher vermuten...) und zum anderen werden ext3-Systeme (so gut wie) gar nicht fragmentiert.

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Dinge die ich euch posten könnte damit ihr eventuell noch ein paar Ideen habt?

----------

## schachti

Ich bin leider ratlos...

----------

## smove

Da bist du nicht alleine...  :Sad: 

Ich überlege nun gcc 4.1 zu emergen und dann das System neu zu kompilieren. Ob es was bringt weiss ich nicht aber ich hab ja nun schon einiges durch.

----------

## Masta Pete

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auf meinem Notebook(Centrino 1.5GHz, 768MB Ram, Intel 855GME). Das System nach und nach immer langsamer geworden. Filesystem war genauso ext3 und meine CFLAGS waren "-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe".

Meine neues System läuft jetzt bei gleicher Hardware um einiges schneller und vor allem sind die "Nachdenkpausen" weg. ZB hat das Starten von Programmen hin und wieder extrem lange gedauert, aber top zeigte keine auslastung an, Scrollen im Konqi hat geruckelt usw.

Das neue System(ist schon wieder ein halbes Jahr alt) ist jetzt mit GCC 3.4.1 kompiliert.

```

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -msse -msse2 -mmmx -pipe -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

```

Gleichzeitig habe ich auch auf X.Org7 und KDE Spiltted gewechselt. Kernel ist 2.6.16-suspend2-r2. Timer Frequenz hab ich wegen dem Stromverbrauch(im Akkubetrieb) auf 250Hz runtergestellt.

lg

pete

----------

## _hephaistos_

schau mal mit top ob es irgendeinen prozess gibt, der ständig cpu-zeit braucht!

hab mal "conky" falsch konfiguriert und hatte dann ähnliche symptome wie du, da X ständig auf 3-5% cpu lief...

cheers

----------

## smove

Ich habe gerade etwas festgestellt was eventuell zur Lösung weiterhelfen kann.

Ich hab top an gehabt und dann mal gescrollt:

Wenn ich eine Seite in Opera scrolle die keinen fixierten Hintergrund besitzt steigt die Auslastung von Opera bis auf 30%.

Wenn ich eine Seite scrolle die einen fixierten Hintergrund hat, steigt die Auslastung von Opera auf 2-3% und die von X auf 50-95%.

Nun ist die Frage: Wieso? 

Was genau macht eigentlich diese "Time Frequency" bzw wo greift die?

----------

## Jinidog

Die TimeFrequency gibt an, nach welcher Zeit der Kernel einen TaskSwitch durchführen soll.

Je kleiner diese Zahl, desto öfter wird der Task gewechselt, wodurch ein Desktop-System im allgemeinen flüssiger läuft, aber der Gesamtdurchsatz sinkt (TaskSwitch ist ja im Prinzip Overhead).

Prinzipiell würde ich es für ein Kernel-Problem halten, auch immernoch im Rahmen des HyperThreadings (meine mal von sowas gehört zu haben).

Könntest ja mal probieren, einen Kernel von der LiveCd zu booten und sehen, ob es besser ist.

Wenn du gänzlich verzweifelst, frag dich halt mal, ob du jemand Fremden root-Zugriff auf deine Maschine geben würdest.

Ich würde mir das mal konkret am System über ssh ansehen wollen.

----------

## smove

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du gänzlich verzweifelst, frag dich halt mal, ob du jemand Fremden root-Zugriff auf deine Maschine geben würdest.
> 
> Ich würde mir das mal konkret am System über ssh ansehen wollen.

 

Ich komme darauf zurück wenn ich wirklich komplett am Ende bin. Ich werde nun erstmal gcc-4.1.1 emergen und dann mein System komplett damit neu kompilieren. Auch mit neuen CFLAGS. Wenn das nichts bringt muss ich mal weiter sehen.

----------

## schachti

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je kleiner diese Zahl, desto öfter wird der Task gewechselt, wodurch ein Desktop-System im allgemeinen flüssiger läuft, aber der Gesamtdurchsatz sinkt (TaskSwitch ist ja im Prinzip Overhead).
> 
> 

 

Anders herum: Je größer der Wert (in Hz) ist, desto öfter. Die Einheit Hz bedeutet "pro Sekunde", 1000 Hz wäre also 1000 Mal pro Sekunde.

Vielleicht macht auch nur der nvidia-Treiber Probleme - hast Du es mal mit nv anstatt nvidia probiert? Da fehlt zwar die 3D-Beschleunigung, aber einen Versuch wäre es vielleicht wert.

----------

## smove

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anders herum: Je größer der Wert (in Hz) ist, desto öfter. Die Einheit Hz bedeutet "pro Sekunde", 1000 Hz wäre also 1000 Mal pro Sekunde.
> 
> Vielleicht macht auch nur der nvidia-Treiber Probleme - hast Du es mal mit nv anstatt nvidia probiert? Da fehlt zwar die 3D-Beschleunigung, aber einen Versuch wäre es vielleicht wert.

 Ja auch das habe ich probiert, dennoch ohne Erfolg.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jinidog

Also, ein Compiler-Problem sollte es eigentlich nicht sein.

Mit gcc-4.1.1 wird zwar schnellerer Code erzeugt werden, aber dein System sollte auch mit einem älteren Compiler schnell laufen. Du machst also im Prinzip eine Optimierung, ohne den eigentlichen Bremsklotz zu entfernen.

(hier im Forum werden allgemein in solchen Fällen immer Vorschläge gemacht, wie man ein paar Prozent mehr Performance aus seinem System kitzeln kann, aber das eigentliche Problem wird dadurch nicht beseitigt)

Interessant wäre es noch zu wissen, ob nur unter X das System so langsam ist oder ob auch Konsolenanwendungen lahm laufen.

(lass vielleicht mal nbench durchlaufen und poste hier)

Wenn es nämlich nur unter X Anwendungen so ist, dann liegt es nahe, dass dort das Problem ist. 

Vielleicht probierst du auch einen anderen Winowmanager zum Testen.

EDIT: Ah, du hast ja schon ein Benchmark gemacht.

Wenn dein System wirklich so lahm läuft, dann ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Kernel-Problem.

Ist die CPU vielleicht per FrequencyScaling runtergetaktet oder gethrottelt?

----------

## Vortex375

Also bei mir ist die Grafik auch zum Teil viel zu langsam. 

Die Ränder beim Verschieben von Fenstern hatte ich auch, ich hab jetzt jedoch immer kde's Compositing-Manager aktiviert. Dadurch wird die Composite-Erweiterung (und damit auch nvidias 2D-Hardwarebeschleunigung) für das Fenstermanagement benutzt. Es sieht jetzt nicht nur perfekt flüssig aus, sondern die Cpu-Auslastung beim verschieben von Fenstern ist von 80% auf höchstens 30% runtergegangen. Innerhalb von Programmen (wie z.B. beim scrollen auf einer Webpage in Firefox oder Opera) kriegt man dadurch aber leider keinen Geschwindigkeitsbonus. Dazu müssten die Programme selbst die Composite-Erweiterung nutzen können, also "Composite aware" (oder so ähnlich   :Wink:  )sein.

Ein lustiger Test ist aber das hier:

Klickt mal beim Firefox 1.5 auf Help->About und dann auf "Credits". Da sollte dann ein Text im Fenster zu scrollen anfangen. Dieser simple Effekt zieht bei mir im Schnitt 50% Cpu Zeit, wobei sich die Last ziemlich gleichmäßig auf X und firefox verteilt.

Ich habs zum Vergleich am selben Rechner unter Windows probiert. Dort zeigte mir der Task Manager lustigerweise 0% Auslastung an. Kann sein, dass ich zu blöd war das Ding richtig zu lesen, aber es bleiben immernoch die viel zu hohen 50% unter X.  :Sad: 

Ich verwende die allerneusten nvidia-Treiber und Xorg7.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein lustiger Test ist aber das hier:
> 
> Klickt mal beim Firefox 1.5 auf Help->About und dann auf "Credits". Da sollte dann ein Text im Fenster zu scrollen anfangen. Dieser simple Effekt zieht bei mir im Schnitt 50% Cpu Zeit, wobei sich die Last ziemlich gleichmäßig auf X und firefox verteilt.
> ...

 

Okay, da habe ~70% bei X  und 20% bei FF. 

Aber das restliche System läuft super, auch ohne irgendwelche Hänger beim Scrollen, die ihr da ansprecht...

Woher kommt das denn?

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Moinsen

Ich würd ja eigentlich auch gern Composite hernehmen, aber bei mir crasht dann irgendein app auf einmal ohne Vorwarnung den X... Würd mich echt intreressieren woran das liegt, bei anderen klappts doch auch...

Naja, jetz noch schnell zum Firefox-CPU-Burning-Contest:

X: 25-28%

Firefox-bin: 10-11%

Allerdings liegt X bei mir immer so mit 10-15% im Rennen (liegt glaub ich am Konqueror...)

Greez 

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings liegt X bei mir immer so mit 10-15% im Rennen (liegt glaub ich am Konqueror...) 

 

Dauerhaft? Dann stimmt wohl irgendwas bei dir nicht. 

Hast du eventuell einige SuperKaramba-Themes auf deinem Desktop installiert? Die ziehen auch ziemlich viel CPU-Zeit.

----------

## franzf

Es liegt recht sicher am Konqueror.

Mach ich den zu geht die CPU-Nutzung auf 0-1% runter (trotz SuperKaramba( Liquid-Weather, AeroAIO( CPU ) ) ).

Manchmal nicht, dann hilft ein killall konqueror, spätestens jetz ist die CPU auf 0-1.

(Hab immer einen Konqui im Hintergrund laufen, der ist dann schon offen, da hab ich noch gar nicht die Maustaste losgelassen  :Wink:  )

Aber das ist mir eigentlich im großen und ganzen recht schnuppe, hab nen AMD64 3700+, da merkt man das nicht  :Smile:  (Asche auf mein Haupt, Stromverschwender...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## _hephaistos_

na, konqui würd ich nicht tippen.

eher auf so ein programm, das sich ständig updated!

tipp: leg dir einen NEUEN user an und log dich mal frisch ein.

dann können wir das problem eingrenzen!

----------

## energyman76b

@smove

als allererstes: mach highmem support wieder aus!

Wenn du nicht deutlich über 1GB Ram hast (2GB), ist es eine performancebremse sondergleichen!

Das sind die paar MB nicht wert!

zweitens: poste mal deine Xorg.conf

Ich wette, da finden wir was.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

Hm, schon recht kurios das ganze. Deine Werte des von Dir gewählten bashmark sind für einen 3GHz P4 wirklich mies, hier mal meine zum Vergleich:

```
#######################################################

:  T   E   S   T        :    :S C O R E :  : R A T I O:

:-----------------------------------------------------:

:Cpu, Integer           :    :      1772:  :      +65%:

:Cpu, Floating point    :    :      1794:  :     +136%:

:                       :    :          :  :          :

:Memory r/w (cached)    :    :     10504:  :     +773%:

:Memory de-/alloc       :    :      1278:  :      +95%:

:                       :    :          :  :          :

:Multithreading         :    :      4224:  :      +70%:

#######################################################

:           S  Y  S  T  E  M     I  N  F  O           :

-------------------------------------------------------

1x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 4000+ 2400.000MHz, L2 1024KB

Linux 2.6.17-beyond-git1

GCC 4.1.1

84KB binary size
```

Komischerweise sind die Werte von glxgears wiederum völlig in Ordnung.

Hast Du den bashmark mal im Singleuser-Mode (init  S) laufen lassen und auch mal im nächsten Runlevel ohne X?

Wenn die Werte da auch so schlecht ausfallen, kommt eigentlich nur der Kernel in Frage, da sonst außer der glibc kaum andere Komponenten

im Spiel sind. Ich hoffe mal, dass das BIOS aktuell ist? Hast Du den Kernel der erwähnten Live-CD mal auf Deinem System getestet?

----------

## Psycho Dad

Kannst auch mal versuchen in der xorg.conf,  Section "Device"

  Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

einzutragen.

----------

## schachti

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> als allererstes: mach highmem support wieder aus!
> 
> Wenn du nicht deutlich über 1GB Ram hast (2GB), ist es eine performancebremse sondergleichen!
> ...

 

Kannst Du das auch irgendwie belegen? Ich halte das für ein Gerücht.

----------

## smove

Highmem-Support an oder aus macht bei mir keinen Unterschied - genauso wenig RenderAccel.

Ob an oder aus ist egal. Die Performance wird weder schlechter noch besser.

@energyman76b Im ersten Post steht meine Xorg.conf bereits.

Ich habe die Benchmarks mit und ohne X getestet. Es sind die selben Ergebnisse.

Der Kernel der Live-CD war nicht so ganz "Gentoo-kompatibel" und von daher konnte ich es nicht gescheit testen.

Ich habe bei meinem Kernel (gerade eben mal nen update gemacht und alles wieder durchgegangen etc.; 2.6.16-gentoo-r8) meiner Meinung nach nur das nötigste drinne.

Würde es was nützen wenn ich meine Kernel-Config poste?

Ich mach es einfach mal -> Kernel-Config

----------

## new_nOOb

glxgears ist auch ein grafikkarten benchmark der hauptsächlich die grafikkarte belasten soll daher die werte halbwegs ok

das andere ist ja ein cpu benchmark also wenn die werte beide nicht übereinstimmen kann das schon hinhauen.

hast du mal geschaut wie warm deine cpu wird? wenn ich das so richtig in erinnerung hab taktet er sehr stark runter wenn es ihm zu warm wird. also am besten mal mit lmsensor mal nach der temp schaun

----------

## misterjack

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> glxgears ist auch ein grafikkarten benchmark

 

glxgears ist kein benchmark!

----------

## new_nOOb

wann ist es für dich ein benchmark? das er nicht sonderlich gut für irgendwas dient mag ja sein aber er mist die fps der grafikkarte was man allgemein schon als benchmarking bezeichnen kann. so oder so vordert es eher die grafikkarte als die cpu

----------

## Psycho Dad

Ist beim Feuerfuchs unter Bearbeiten, Einstellungen, Erweitert, Allgemein ein Häkchen bei "sanften Bildlauf aktivieren" gesetzt?

----------

## -azuresky-

an alle, die immernoch an glxgears als aussagekräftigen benchmark glauben:

startes das mal, und macht das fenster sooo klein wie es nur geht und holt ein anderes fenster

(z.b die bash, mit dem ihr es aufgerufen habt) in den vordergrund - wert merken.

dann glx in den vordergrund und maximieren und nochmal ein paar minuten laufen lassen.

anschließend nochmal nachschauen...

 :Wink: 

tomsky

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, is a klar! aber zu anfangs läuft es doch hoffentlich bei allen in der gleichen größe (und das tuts auch siehe make_window() bei glxgears - sofern nicht -fullscreen mitgegeben wurde)

also: was willst du damit aussagen? ich find schon, dass man zumindest schauen kann, ob man alles korrekt eingerichtet hat. weil es fehlt da ja meistens net um 1FPS sondern um 300 oder so... und dann seh ich zumindest - aha, da läuft noch was nicht rund -> mal xorg log checken usw.

or am i completely wrong?

----------

## smove

Genug zum glxgear bitte.

Nachdem ich nun auf GCC-4.1 umgestellt habe, den aktuellsten Kernel (gentoo-source-2.6.16-r8) eingerichtet habe und Xorg 7 emerged habe, muss ich feststellen, dass auch das alles nichts an der niedrigen Performance geändert hat.

Einen Hardware-Defekt kann ich auch ausschließen da die Festplatte wunderbar läuft und alles andere mit einer anderen Festplatte und Windows drauf auch wunderbar läuft.

```

root@eniac smove # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.01 seconds =  46.50 MB/sec

```

Zum Weichscrollen:

Ja es ist bei beiden Browsern aktiviert. Aber auch hier ist es egal ob aktiviert oder nicht - einen Unterschied bringt es nicht!Last edited by smove on Thu Jun 01, 2006 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *smove wrote:*   

> Genug zum glxgear bitte.

 

omg sorry   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Jinidog

smove, wie ich sagte, würde ein neuer Compiler nix ändern.

Poste mal deine Kernel-Config Datei und ein emerge info.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Zumindest der FireFox 1.5 ist bei sehr vielen Leuten langsam...

So auch bei mir...

Wenn ich ein paar Tabs lade, hängt er ohne ende und das Scrollen zieht auch sehr viel Performance...

Geht mal auf Hilfe>Über Mozilla Firefox klickt dort auf dir Danksagungen und schaut mal, wie eure CPU-Auslastung hochgeht...

Bei mir klettert sie auf 99%  :Sad: 

----------

## new_nOOb

schade das mein beitrag mit der hohen temp der cpu und dem damit verbundenen runtertakten der cpu ignoriert wird. naja was sollst ,)

----------

## smove

Die Kernel-Config habe ich bereits gepostet:

 *smove wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Würde es was nützen wenn ich meine Kernel-Config poste? 
> 
> Ich mach es einfach mal -> Kernel-Config
> ...

 

Meine CPU liegt übrigens immer bei 28-32°C.

----------

## schachti

Wie verhält es sich denn, wenn Du mit einer Live-CD, zum Beispiel knoppix, bootest? Treten dann ähnliche Probleme auf?

----------

## smove

Ich habs ja mal mit SLAX gebootet oder auch Kororaa. Da läuft alles wunderbar. 

Genauso läuft unter Windows alles einwandfrei.

----------

## trikolon

hallo. ich habe die unterhaltung mit interesse verfolgt und auch mein system mal gründlich unter die lupe genommen. da es bei dir wohl wirklich am kernel liegen muss würde ich so vorgehen. erstmal den "ck" kernel emergen (ist im portagetree und hat bei mir ca 10-20% bei bashmark ausgemacht), dann den symlink richtig setzen, vorsichtshalber ein "make mrproper" (ich weiss is nicht nötig, ich mach es trotzdem vorsichtshalber immer) und dann eine ganz neue config anlegen. ist zwar eine aufwendige prozedur, könnte sich aber lohnen. hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen

----------

## Vortex375

Ich bin leider nicht so der Google-Held, aber es gab doch mal in der wiki oder so ein paar Kernel-Konfigurationstipps für Desktops und Performance wenn ich mich richtig errinere...

Wenns jemand findet, bitte den Link posten!  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Die am meisten für Desktop orientierten Sourcen waren bisher die Nitro-Sourcen.

Diese wurden nun überarbeitet und heißen Beyond-Sources

Es wird hauptsächlich die Reaktionszeit des Desktops verbessert (ich merks schon recht deutlich).

Kannst ja mal ausvertesten, obs was bringt. Am besten startest du die Konfiguration noch mals von vorne.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

(etwas) OffTopic:

Wenn ich den kernel 2.6.16-beyond4 installiere startet mein X server nicht mehr. Ich sehe das nvidia-Logo und dann bleibt er einfach hängen, es geht nichts mehr.

Ich verwende den Original nvidia Treiber, den ich natürlich nach dem Kernel-update neu gemerged habe. Wenn ich wieder auf meinen alten Kernel zurückschalte (2.6.15-nitro3) dann startet er wieder einwandfrei.

Kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist das nur mein Problem?

----------

## Finswimmer

@Vortex: Schau dir doch mal an, was passiert, wenn du X in der Konsole eingibst.

Dann kannst du ihn ja killen, und siehst den Output, der könnte uns dann hier mehr helfen.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Dann kannst du ihn ja killen, und siehst den Output

 

Nein, das kann ich nicht, weil er den kompletten PC einfriert. Ich hab mir aber per ssh die log-Datei angesehen und festgestellt, dass der neue kernel anscheinend die Devices anders benannt hat. Als ergebnis versuchte er den PC-Speaker als Maus zu verwenden und irgendwie kam er dabei ein wenig durcheinander.

Hab's mittlerweile wieder hingebogen, X läuft jetzt mit dem neuen Kernel, aber wer keinen Zweit-PC hat ist ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

----------

## roock

@smove

hast du corefonts installiert (und werden diese auch richtig erkannt)? hatte mal ein aehnliches problem, dass das scrollen bei manchen (!) seiten im firefox nicht vernuenftig funktioniert hat - war bei mir ein problem mit den schriftarten

----------

## schachti

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich bin leider nicht so der Google-Held, aber es gab doch mal in der wiki oder so ein paar Kernel-Konfigurationstipps für Desktops und Performance wenn ich mich richtig errinere...
> 
> Wenns jemand findet, bitte den Link posten! 

 

Meinst Du vielleicht https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139455?

----------

## smove

Abgesehen davon, dass die corefonts installiert sind und funktionieren, denke ich nicht, dass es an denen liegt, da wie bereits festgestellt haben, dass die Performance in der bash (also ohne X) genauso schlecht ist. Zumindest wenn man bashmark mal laufen läßt, sieht man, dass sich an dem Ergebnis nichts geändert hat.

Übrigens hat das Emergen von dem ck-Kernel und das erstellen einer komplett neuen Config ebenfalls nichts gebracht. :(

----------

## smove

Hallo.

Ich war heute bei einem Kumpel, der zufällig auch Gentoo-User ist. 

Er hat genau das selbe Problem. Seiten mit fixiertem Hintergrund ruckeln und bashmark gibt sehr schlechte Werte aus.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das noch nie jemand solche Probleme gehabt hat...  :Sad:  *verzweifel*

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hmm...

Ich habe, da ich den XOrg-Server 7.1 teste, RenderAccel endlich mal ausgeschaltet, da mich das fehlen der Schriften nervte...

Und komischer Weise kann ich gerade mal NULL Performance-Unterschied feststellen...

So als ob RenderAccel nicht wirklich was gemacht hätte...   :Question: 

Trotzdem ist noch alles AntiAliased etc...

----------

## freigeist

Hier scheint ja ein viel tieferes Problem vorzuliegen, so daß ich von der Verwendung von "Tweaks" in Form von besonderen CFLAGS (-omg-omptimized), LDFLAGS sowie der Verwendung von experimentellen Overlays (nitro-sources) und Sonderoptionen in der xorg.conf absolut abraten würde. Die Fehlersuche wird nur unnötig erschwert. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre folgender:

 Kororaa booten (sofern die Performance da tatsächlich in Ordnung ist)

 /proc/config.gz auf Festplatte oder USB Stick packen, damit hast du schonmal die selbe Kernel Config

 /etc/X11/xorg.conf ebenfalls kopieren

 Dein Gentoo booten und die configdateien von Kororaa nutzen (Kernel neucompilieren nicht vergessen / initrd nicht vergessen)

 neuen User anlegen und diesen für die tests nutzen

Sollte das alles nichts helfen gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

 System neu compilieren (ggf. mit der make.conf von Kororaa)

 kororaa auf die festplatte installieren und auf eigenen Bedarf anpassen

Hope this helps...

----------

## smove

Die X0rg.conf habe ich so gut wie gar nicht getweaked oder sonst was.

Eigentlich habe ich gar nichts getweaked. 

Ich werde das mit Kororaa aber mal morgen angehen und ausführlich testen.

Mal sehen was es so bringt.

----------

## JeNsO

das performance problem hab ich immer wenn die monitor frequenz nicht stimmt...... auch unter win! wenn ichs dann auf 85 oder 100 hz hochstelle ist das problem verflogen...

----------

## Treborius

 *smove wrote:*   

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich war heute bei einem Kumpel, der zufällig auch Gentoo-User ist. 
> 
> Er hat genau das selbe Problem. Seiten mit fixiertem Hintergrund ruckeln und bashmark gibt sehr schlechte Werte aus.
> ...

 

ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die sache mit dem "fixed background" von irgendwelchen IE leuten erdacht wurde,

es aber niemals in den html-standard übernommen wurde, vielleicht kommt daher das problem, das der effekt von firefox und opera eben nicht sauber unterstützt wird

----------

## freigeist

Das mit dem fixed background würde aber nicht die schlechten bashmark Werte erklären, ich tippe eher auf die kernel config oder einen querschießenden daemon...

----------

## smove

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *smove wrote:*   Hallo.
> 
> Ich war heute bei einem Kumpel, der zufällig auch Gentoo-User ist. 
> 
> Er hat genau das selbe Problem. Seiten mit fixiertem Hintergrund ruckeln und bashmark gibt sehr schlechte Werte aus.
> ...

 Das Atribut fixed ist im CSS-Standard integriert und funktioniert normalerweise auf allen Systemen perfekt. Bei mir nur nicht da ich ja das Performanceproblem mit dem ganzen System habe. 

Das mit dem querschissenden Daemon ist mal interessant. Ich sollte mal einige weniger wichtige Daemons aus dem rc nehmen und das ganze dann testen.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *smove wrote:*   

> Das mit dem querschissenden Daemon ist mal interessant.

 

Finde ich auch... bäh, unangenehm, sowas bringt jeden PC ins Schlingern   :Laughing: 

 *smove wrote:*   

> Ich sollte mal einige weniger wichtige Daemons aus dem rc nehmen und das ganze dann testen.

 

Also hattest Du die Performance nicht auch gleich mal im Singleuser-Mode getestet?

----------

## smove

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

>  *smove wrote:*   Das mit dem querschissenden Daemon ist mal interessant. 
> 
> Finde ich auch... bäh, unangenehm, sowas bringt jeden PC ins Schlingern  
> 
>  *smove wrote:*   Ich sollte mal einige weniger wichtige Daemons aus dem rc nehmen und das ganze dann testen. 
> ...

 SingleUser-Mode? Wie, was?

Wie mach ich das? (oder bin ich grad Begriffsstutzig? o0)

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *smove wrote:*   

> SingleUser-Mode? Wie, was?
> 
> Wie mach ich das? (oder bin ich grad Begriffsstutzig? o0)

 

man init

```
init S
```

hab' ich auch schon mal eine Seite vorher geschrieben...

----------

## smove

Ich habe gerade etwas festgestellt.

Mit der Slax-Live-CD läuft das System gut. KDE ist ja da drauf und somit hab ich mit dem Konquer als Webbrowser das mal bischen getestet. Das geht alles sehr gut.

Mit der Kororaa-XGL-Live-CD hab ich es auch getestet. Firefox als Webbrowser und Gnome als DE.

Ich dachte anfangs erst das läuft richtig sahne. Aber das ist XGL was so geil läuft. Wenn ich Firefox aufmache und dann auf eine Seite mit fixed-Background gehe ruckelt diese beim scrollen. Ergo habe ich auch dort dieses Performance-Problem.

Ich kann eigentlich davon ausgehen das es irgendwas bei den gentoo-sources geben muss, was meinem System nicht so ganz schmeckt.

EDIT: @ Single-User-Mode: Ist das selbe in Grün.

----------

## freigeist

Was sagen denn die Bashmark Werte wenn du von einer Livecd bootest?

----------

## smove

Im Chroot genau das selbe und auf den LiveCDs sind ja meist keine benchmarks drauf.

----------

## freigeist

Die kannst du aber in den meisten Liveumgebungen (z.B. Knoppix) nachinstallieren...ich halte die bashmark Ergebnisse für interessanter als das Problem mit dem fixed Background

----------

